# blue led fog lights



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

hello there everyone i was looking to find out if blue led light bulbs are illeagal as fog lights? they dont flash or flicker or anything but are just bright blue. are these illegal in mass


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No Blue bulbs. Does not matter if they flash, strob or not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

I already know the answer, but why do you want blue fog lights?

Nothing good can come from that. NOTHING.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

yes. now feckoff.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Did a "friend" tell you they were legal ? If not at least you came to a site where people actually know the law.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Working tonight on Rt. 9. Install them and drive by me. I will be happy tol answer your question in person and in writing.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why is this thread still even open?


----------

